# Calibration Doubt



## MysticDan (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey there,
I'm trying to calibrate the soundcard : Look :

"Once the audio input and output have been selected (or left as default if using the default OS settings) REW is ready to make a calibration measurement of the soundcard's frequency response. This will be used to remove the soundcard's response from room measurements and is a useful check that the soundcard is configured correctly.

Connect the soundcard's line output directly to its line input - use the channel that will be used to make measurements, which should be the same one that has been selected in the Input Channel control."

When i do this calibrate, i use my combo mic/line with phantom power that i use for my mic, so its is the input of calibration, and the output of calibration is the main output which has left and right, which connects my audio monitors? Or i stay with my monitors on and use other output that i have on my interface?
i hope was clear.

Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Post answered in the REW forum in this thread.


----------

